# Can We Get A "post Reply" Button At The Top Of The Page?



## hunnychile (Aug 30, 2016)

So we don't have to scroll down to the bottom?


----------



## Atthatday (Sep 7, 2016)

Great idea.


----------



## hunnychile (Oct 27, 2016)

Bumping.

Is this possible? @dimopoulos


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Oct 28, 2016)

hunnychile said:


> So we don't have to scroll down to the bottom?


i just reply to someone's post and delete their post. i know it's a pain but hopefully a fix until @dimopoulos  adds this feature


----------



## hunnychile (Oct 28, 2016)

GeorginaSparks said:


> i just reply to someone's post and delete their post. i know it's a pain but hopefully a fix until @dimopoulos  adds this feature


That's a good idea, thanks.


----------



## hunnychile (Jan 11, 2017)

Bumping for 2017.


----------

